# Router table storage



## Woodchuck2010 (Jan 19, 2016)

I just finished a small under table cabinet for my router table stand. I've blocked off the back so that I could attach a dust port to it. Kind of like a router box. I might make a front door on it also with some sort of fresh air vent. Just trying to decide on the best fittings. I used the same finish as my rolling cabinet.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Extra storage is always a good idea, when it looks this good it is an even better idea.


----------



## Woodchuck2010 (Jan 19, 2016)

> Extra storage is always a good idea, when it looks this good it is an even better idea.
> 
> - Mark Shymanski


Thanks Mark.


----------



## Kirk650 (May 8, 2016)

Nice job. Looks much like mine, but yours is prettier. I put a door on the front of mine. And chips that fall down past the router and are missed by the shop vac are then easy to vacuum up.

Where your bottom shelf is, I have a big drawer that I use to store a couple of routers and extra bases.


----------



## Woodchuck2010 (Jan 19, 2016)

> Nice job. Looks much like mine, but yours is prettier. I put a door on the front of mine. And chips that fall down past the router and are missed by the shop vac are then easy to vacuum up.
> 
> Where your bottom shelf is, I have a big drawer that I use to store a couple of routers and extra bases.
> 
> ...


----------



## Woodchuck2010 (Jan 19, 2016)

> Nice job. Looks much like mine, but yours is prettier. I put a door on the front of mine. And chips that fall down past the router and are missed by the shop vac are then easy to vacuum up.
> 
> Where your bottom shelf is, I have a big drawer that I use to store a couple of routers and extra bases.
> 
> - Kirk650


Could you post a pic of yours please. I'd like to see the bottom drawer. I'm not sure wether I want to do that or not.



> Nice job. Looks much like mine, but yours is prettier. I put a door on the front of mine. And chips that fall down past the router and are missed by the shop vac are then easy to vacuum up.
> 
> Where your bottom shelf is, I have a big drawer that I use to store a couple of routers and extra bases.
> 
> - Kirk650


----------



## nightguy (Aug 2, 2016)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Woodchuck2010 (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## Kirk650 (May 8, 2016)

Rather than me posting a picture, which I don't have, just imagine a bottom drawer that fills your open space. I'll admit that the bottom drawer of my cabinet was not originally planned to be for the routers. But I finally decided I needed a place to put two of them so they'd be out of the way, and they fit. And since I had other drawers, I took a piece of MDF cut to fit the bottom of the top left drawer and drilled a zillion 1/4 inch and 1/2 inch holes where I now stick the shafts of most of my router bits. Looks like you have about the same basic setup that I have. It'll work out great for you.


----------

